# looking for a person to fix a herterz 51" bow



## jerinmn (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a broken cable and bow is way out of tune ( hence the boken cable) . I got this bow when I was 11 yrs old and would like to get it shooting again.


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think that I read somewhere that PSE made compounds for herters. Call them and they will be able to help you is they did.


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

should be able to be repaired by most pro shops that worked on tear drop bows


----------



## hlyhyt (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you send me a picture of the bow? May be able to help
Dean


----------

